# Axxis (PBR) Metal Masters w/ OEM rotors squel



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

Got a slight problem here,
first off, i run the nx brake upgrade and recently changed to Axxis MMs and resurfaced my rotors. once i put them on, at first i forgot to grease up the brake pad shims. i broke the pads in though. they seemed to heat up after using them that day.

a couple of days go by and i finally re-do it and grease up the shims with anti-sieze compound like i was supposed to in the first place. problem is, they still squel under hard braking. is this due to the Axxis MMs with their metallic content eating up my oem rotors? or is it because my pads might already have heat cracks in them from the couple of days the shims werent greased up, in turn making the pads "stick" to the rotor and heating them up entirely?

another side note, what i dont understand is, wouldnt you essentially have to keeping opening up the calipers and greasing the shims up after every car wash? this is assuming that the original grease gets washed away while washing your car.


----------



## Adrenaline Racing (Jan 10, 2003)

The Axxis Metal Masters shouldn't be causing any problems with your rotors. They aren't as harsh as Axxis Ultimates and I have never had problems personally, or heard any complaints about the Ultimates eating rotors.

As far as washing your car getting rid of the grease, that's not going to be a problem. The calipers are a sealed device, and even if water did get in there, that grease is so thick that water won't disolve it.

As far as what's causing the squealing, that could be many things. Also, what you consider a squeal, others might not even notice. Probably the simplest things to check for would be some dust buildup on the rotors. You might try spraying some brake cleaner on them and see if that clears the problem up. You might also feel the rotors (when they are cool) and see if you feel any ridges. How did you bed in the pads? Improper bedding could have also caused some problems.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

well if i look at the calipers and where the shims are, it seems like some of the anti-sieze compound did get washed away, probably when i was cleaning my rims. 

i did do the recommended brake it procedure that came with the Axxis pads. they recommended speeding up to 30-40 mph and slowing to a stop with light-moderate brake pressure, then waiting for 30 seconds, then repeat the procedure 10 times. thats what i did, but now that i think about it, i should have followed the break-in procedure on SE-R.net. it is similar in that you dont wait 30 seconds before intervals, you just do the speed up/slow down all at once, then let it cool off. i didnt bed the pads in, just break-in.

the squeling most only comes when im coming to a complete stop. the brakes work fine, cept when coming to a complete stop. i can hear a sort of grinding noise when getting closer to 0 mph, which can be numerous things. i might have already glazed up the rotors though. seeing that i did delivery driving the next day after i first installed my pads. you can imagine the abuse i put on the brake pads.


----------



## Adrenaline Racing (Jan 10, 2003)

What type of pads did you have on the car before you put on the metal masters?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

oem nissan, but wouldnt matter since i resurfaced anyways.


----------



## lowmileage (May 30, 2002)

My .02 is that it was a mistake to resurface the OEM disks since they are so thin to start with. You shudda sprung for new rotors - even "Autozone's "


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *the squeling most only comes when im coming to a complete stop. the brakes work fine, cept when coming to a complete stop. i can hear a sort of grinding noise when getting closer to 0 mph, which can be numerous things... *


This is how mine sound. I have metal masters with cheap $20 rotors and I get the same symptoms. I drive people around in city traffic a lot so they do get abused...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

When you get the grinding does it feel like the car wants to pull left or right?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

not with mines.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

James said:


> *When you get the grinding does it feel like the car wants to pull left or right? *


sometimes, its rare but on occasion.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you should check the pads to see if they have small cracks in them, I had that happen on mine and they made grinding noises and sometimes pulled to one side or another on hard stops...


----------

